# CIA Question



## tbone3704 (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm am looking at a couple of different Culinary schools on the east coast. From my research so far it seems like the Culinary Institute of America (CIA) is one of the better schools in the country. My question is, is it very hard to get accepted into the CIA? I already have an Associates degree in Liberal Arts, and the work requirment won't be a problem. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, tom :bounce:


----------



## cookintim (Apr 30, 2004)

While its the most selective culinary school in the country, its not too hard to get in. I think they accept about 60% of those who apply, maybe as much as 70%.


----------

